# PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX960-Edition: Core i5-4460 + Geforce GTX 960 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX960-Edition: Core i5-4460 + Geforce GTX 960 [Anzeige]*

					Die frisch vorgestellte Geforce GTX 960 schafft es in unseren aktuell günstigsten PCGH-PC. Soll also das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis stimmen, können Sie sich diese Konfiguration der PCGH-Redakteure mal näher anschauen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX960-Edition: Core i5-4460 + Geforce GTX 960 [Anzeige]*


----------



## Rarek (28. Januar 2015)

könnt ihr auch mal bitte ans Geld denken? 
Ich als Azubi habe nicht mal eben so 1000€ bis 2000€ 
Wie wäre es mal mit nem pcgh pc der nur 500€ kostet?
 (so mit AMD + NVidia= Günstig und funktional) 
Den würde ich auch kaufen, weil ich mir so einen überhaupt leisten kann


----------



## kingkoolkris (28. Januar 2015)

Warum baust Du Dir nicht selber einen?
Und AMD macht die Kiste kaum 500€ günstiger.


----------



## pseudonymx (28. Januar 2015)

boa haun die preise rein, ich mein jeder muss sein geld verdienen aber wenn man bedenkt dass der normalverbraucher nicht unbedeutend mehr für die einzelnen komponenten bezahlt, ist die entlohnung für zusammenbau und vertrieb doch nicht ohne


----------



## Rarek (28. Januar 2015)

ich habe einen der "nur" 400€ gekostet hat und jenen baut auf amd (intel hätte mir bei vergleichbarer Leistung 400€ mehr gekostet)
hmm... irgentwie komme ich auf 100€ weniger, mann muss ihn nur selbst zusammen bauen (können)


----------



## psYcho-edgE (28. Januar 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> könnt ihr auch mal bitte ans Geld denken?
> Ich als Azubi habe nicht mal eben so 1000€ bis 2000€
> Wie wäre es mal mit nem pcgh pc der nur 500€ kostet?
> (so mit AMD + NVidia= Günstig und funktional)
> Den würde ich auch kaufen, weil ich mir so einen überhaupt leisten kann



Ein ordentlicher Gaming PC inkl. SSD und HDD kostet bei mir 800 Euro (da brauchst du dann nur noch einen Windows Key)

Warenkorb Mindfactory

Klar lassen sich mal hier mal da 5-20 Euro einsparen, aber lieber keinen Ramsch kaufen. Alles was von der Leistung niedriger ist wird natürlich billiger, aber man will ja auch ordentlich spielen und nicht in fünf Monaten wieder aufrüsten


----------



## Cinnayum (28. Januar 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> ich habe einen der "nur" 400€ gekostet hat und jenen baut auf amd (intel hätte mir bei vergleichbarer Leistung 400€ mehr gekostet)
> hmm... irgentwie komme ich auf 100€ weniger, mann muss ihn nur selbst zusammen bauen (können)



Wenn ich die Preise aus deinem Sys-Profile überschlage, komme ich auf mehr als 400€, falls das Neuware war. (und das sollte man annehmen, um den Vergleich fair zu gestalten)

120€ GraKa
80€ FX-6300
80€ Board
70€ RAM
50€ HDD
50€ CPU-Kühler
30€ Case
40€ NT
40€ Win 7 Lizenz
__________________
560€

Ein Intel-PC mit einem i5-4460 bei ansonsten gleicher Ausstattung kostet dich nur 70€ mehr. Das wars.


----------



## gorgeous188 (28. Januar 2015)

Ist das Asus B85 Pro Gamer doch so gut? Ich dachte, das wäre die Sparausstattung zum "Gamerpreis".


----------



## toni28 (28. Januar 2015)

War der Grundtenor bei der Vorstellung der GTX960 nicht, dass sie zu teuer für das Gebotene sei? Wieso verbaut PCGH das Ding dann in einen P/L-Rechner?

_EDIT: Und warum verbaut PCGH nirgendwo AMD-Hardware? Das erinnert alles irgendwie an den Mediamarkt/Saturn Skandal..._


----------



## Rarek (28. Januar 2015)

das "office" sys hat mich knapp 420€ gekostet... und das andere 680€


----------



## Birbus (28. Januar 2015)

Ne 960 im Preisleistungs pc........
Naja ihr seit auch dran schuld das es mit AMD bergab geht


----------



## Rarek (28. Januar 2015)

ich glaube pcgh versteht unter P/L, dass Spiele in ultra laufen MÜSSEN

das man die Einstellungen auch runterschrauben kann um mit 60 fps ( lieber 120fps/144fps) spielen zu können... 

also ich habe auf meiner 650ti Anno2070 auf ultra laufen und habe 75fps -90fps, ich weiß net wo ihr bei manchen Anno bechmarks die 10fps -15fps bei ner 760ti her holt... 
(auch mit ner Insel Stadt bei 60% GPU Last)

oder z.B. Minecraft, das ist das einzige Spiel welches mit SEUS oder 512x512 Ressourcepack meine Karte auslastet
(oder SEUS mit 64x64'er Pack)


----------



## IAndyI (28. Januar 2015)

also für 1039€ bekomme ich  einen  leistungsfähigeren selbst zusammen gestellten pc  wo vorallem die grafikkarte länger drin bleiben kann


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (28. Januar 2015)

Die Preisdiskussion hatten wir ja schön öfters, das wird langsam langweilig  Die PCs bauen sich halt nicht von selbst, dass eine Dienstleistung wie ein PC-Zusammenbau auch Geld kostet, sollte jedem klar sein. Zudem sollte einem klar sein, dass ein Komplett-PC-Kauf den Vorteil bietet, dass man innerhalb von 2 Jahren keine Sorgen haben muss und sich bei einem Defekt Alternate um die Reparatur kümmert und man nicht selbst auf Fehlersuchen gehen muss.


----------



## Threshold (28. Januar 2015)

toni28 schrieb:


> _EDIT: Und warum verbaut PCGH nirgendwo AMD-Hardware? Das erinnert alles irgendwie an den Mediamarkt/Saturn Skandal..._



Weil keiner Rechner mit AMD Karten kauft. 
Hier greift Nvidias Marketing Strategie voll die den Kunden suggeriert dass es mit AMD Karten nur Probleme gibt und Nvidia sowieso besser ist und daher auch mehr kosten darf.


----------



## Rarek (28. Januar 2015)

hmm... ich habe 2x amd + NV drinne rein...


----------



## gorgeous188 (28. Januar 2015)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> ein Komplett-PC-Kauf den Vorteil bietet, dass man innerhalb von 2 Jahren keine Sorgen haben muss und sich bei einem Defekt Alternate um die Reparatur kümmert und man nicht selbst auf Fehlersuchen gehen muss.



Tendenziell sind Gamer aber sehr versiert in der Fehlersuche


----------



## bschicht86 (31. Januar 2015)

toni28 schrieb:


> _EDIT: Und warum verbaut PCGH nirgendwo AMD-Hardware? Das erinnert alles irgendwie an den Mediamarkt/Saturn Skandal..._





Threshold schrieb:


> Weil keiner Rechner mit AMD Karten kauft.
> Hier greift Nvidias Marketing Strategie voll die den Kunden suggeriert dass es mit AMD Karten nur Probleme gibt und Nvidia sowieso besser ist und daher auch mehr kosten darf.



Wenn das wirklich der Grund sein soll, dann verstehe ich absolut nicht, wieso PCGH ausgerechnet bei sowas mitmacht, es sei denn, PCGH ist hinter dem Geld her oder wird langsam grün. 

Hab ich damals schon nicht verstanden, obwohl doch klar war, dass die Titan gegenüber der 290X nichts zu melden hatte.


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2015)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Wenn das wirklich der Grund sein soll, dann verstehe ich absolut nicht, wieso PCGH ausgerechnet bei sowas mitmacht, es sei denn, PCGH ist hinter dem Geld her oder wird langsam grün.



In erster Linie ist Alternate hinter dem Geld her und wenn PCGH einen Rechner zusammenstellt den niemand kauft weil eine AMD Karte drin ist macht Alternate ein Verlustgeschäft.
Daher ist PCGH gezwungen aus Markt strategischen Gründen auf das Pferd zu setzen was sich besser an den Mann bringen lässt.
Ist nun mal so.
Finde ich persönlich auch blöd aber der Markt ist nun mal so wie er ist und wenn sich daran was ändern soll muss AMD einfach mal mehr Geld ins Marketing Pumpen.
Alleine Schon Shadow Play. Bei AMD gibt es etwas das genauso gut ist. Trotzdem kaufen die Leute Nvidia Karten weil Shadow Play drin ist -- was sie wahrscheinlich nie nutzen werden.


----------



## NuVirus (31. Januar 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Tendenziell sind Gamer aber sehr versiert in der Fehlersuche



Diese kaufen dann aber wahrscheinlich auch keinen recht teuren PCGH PC.

Wieso kann man bei den PCs nicht einfach wählen ob z.B. eine GTX 970 oder R9 290 verbaut wird - wenn man z.B. ein Be Quiet E10 500W verbaut ist das Netzteil defintiv kein Grund das nicht anzubieten.
Bzw. im niedrigeren Preisbereich könnte man z.B. eine R9 280 in guter Custom Version oder die 960 anbieten - Grafikkartentausch ist ja für Alternate nicht das Problem.
Problematisch wird es erst dann wenn man im speziellen GTX 960 PC auch nur ein kleines Netzteil wie ein Seasonic G-360W verbaut was ja für 960 Karten mit nur einem Stromanschluss ausreichend wäre.


----------



## Ruptet (31. Januar 2015)

Unterschätze die Gamer mal nicht, die kaufen alles wo Gaming hinter steht...
Ist eben die Ausnahme das sich ein Gamer auch mit dem PC selbst auskennt, der sieht Gaming P/L und kauft ohne nachzudenken.
Was glaubst wieso sich die ganzen fertig-PC Ketten so gut machen.


----------



## Rarek (31. Januar 2015)

Mehlstaubthecat hat auch grad so nen Fall mit einem 1000€ "Gaming" Rechner.
Das Ergebnis: zurück zum Absender


----------



## Cheroon (31. Januar 2015)

Der Kunde bzw Gamer der diesen fertigpc wirklich kauft, sieht in einer Nvidia karte eben die gamingkarte schlechthin. Es gibt einfach wenige die fertigpcs kaufen die amd karten verbaut haben da nvidia einfach das bessere Marketing hat und seine Produkte besser verkaufen kann. Ob das nun gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht, ist total egal. Es geht in erster Linie nur ums Geld. Das muss man auch nicht ausdiskutieren ob amd besser/schlechter ist. Das ist einfach so und fertig.


----------



## stolle80 (31. Januar 2015)

Ist ja auch ne Gaming karte die 960 nicht war? Ist nämlich zu teuer für meinen Office Rechner


----------



## Rarek (31. Januar 2015)

hmm... dann nim ne 750ti... habe ich auch in meinem "Office" Rechner


----------



## stolle80 (31. Januar 2015)

nee ich warte lieber noch auf die 960ti für meinen Office Rechner
schafft die die Auflösung von 4k überhaupt an meinem Office rechner?


----------



## hellm (31. Januar 2015)

> Mit der Geforce GTX 960 versucht Nvidia, die Lücke zwischen GTX 760 und GTX 970 etwas zu schließen.


Das kann ja nicht euer Ernst sein. Das hört sich stark nach Vertrag mit Nvidia an, ansonsten wüsste der Autor sicherlich weitaus geistreicheres zu berichten. Zumindest steckt keinerlei Information in dem Satz, aber PCGH, schämt euch. Radeons sind auch sehr gute Karten, fragt mal bei euch in der entsprechenden Abteilung nach. Man könnte die Grafikkarte auch optional machen, das wäre sicherlich kein Problem, zumindest bei beschränkter Auswahl.

Das Argument eines billigen Gamer-Pc's lass ich aber auch gelten, es lässt sich auch ein PC mit einer geringeren Konfiguration finden, der zum Zocken taugt, mit Garantie und fertig montiert daherkommt, und trotzdem nicht 4-stellig Kosten muss. So weit ich mich erinnere, gabs das auch schon. Euer derzeitiges Angebot stinkt ein wenig, naja, nach Herstellerverträgen, und zwar durchweg. Eigentlich würde ich mir von einer derart fähigen Truppe auch erwarten, das mir zumindest mit der bei Alternate verfügbaren Hardware ein System mit ausgesuchten Komponenten, die perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt sind, angeboten wird. Evtl. auch mal innovativ, am Ende wird der Preis fürs Montieren auch nicht unbedingt höher.


----------



## stolle80 (31. Januar 2015)

Ja keine Ahnung wie die hier rechnen, finde auch man kann weit weniger Geld für einen gaming pc ausgeben und sich irgendwann ne vernünftige Karte nachkaufen weil Grafikkarten ja meistens das teuerste sind.


----------



## gorgeous188 (3. Februar 2015)

Gerade habe ich es zum ersten Mal aktiv bemerkt:
bei Alternate stehen die nVidia Grafikkarten in der Auswahlliste vor ATI. Wird eben alles nach Beliebtheit sortiert. Und rechts daneben wird gleich noch Werbung für die GTX 960 gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freezy94 (4. Februar 2015)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Preise aus deinem Sys-Profile überschlage, komme ich auf mehr als 400€, falls das Neuware war. (und das sollte man annehmen, um den Vergleich fair zu gestalten)
> 
> 120€ GraKa
> 80€ FX-6300
> ...



Er hat wahrscheinlich seinen FX-6*** mit einem Intel 6-Kerner verglichen. Dann kommt der Aufpreis fast hin.


----------



## Rarek (7. Februar 2015)

150€ GraKa
90€ FX
60€ Board
70€ RAM
50€ HDD
40€ Kühler
60€ Case
70€ NT
40€ Win 7

630€
------

so gutmütig ist Alternate net 
und 2 Jahre läuft der schon
mir geht es vornehmlich um die Leistung/Kern und den Takt/Kern


----------

